# guys pls help me~



## poktool91 (Apr 16, 2013)

guys i accidentally deleted my photos and videos...i'll try to search the recycle bin....but inside was empty how do i restore it back?
i'll try system restore and many software but also didn't work....
those photo ad videos is very important to me.... PLS HELP ME
i'm using windows 8


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey poktool91, 

Sorry to hear about this. 

I always tell all my clients if they deleted something its gone forever. I hate to get my customers hopes up just to get them upset/disappointed again. I do let them know I can try, but there is no guarantee. 

With that said,

When you say


> and many software but also didn't work....


What software did you try to use? Did you try Recuva?

Have you looked at this LifeHacker article? 

Five Best Free Data Recovery Tools 

If not, it could be worth a try, but as I was saying earlier you may be out of luck. 

I hate to say you may be out of luck, but with my experience in the past I was only successful at recovering my pictures I had just purged from the recycling bin. I did not do anything but try software made to recover images. I hadn't rebooted, or tried system restore (this usually does not affect user files) before trying the software, PhotoRec.

I wish you the best and let us know if anything helps. 

Best Regards, 
JeKyL


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Recuva might work for you Recuva - Undelete, Unerase, File and Disk Recovery - Free Download
or this TestDisk - CGSecurity
if none of the suggested tools work then you may need to look at things like this What features does GetDataBack for NTFS by Runtime Software backup software offer?


----------



## pcdoctorny (Apr 16, 2013)

Definitively Recuva or and Windows Undelete Plus. They are both free.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Files of any importance need a backup copy. Those of particular importance need 2 or more backup copies. There are numerous ways that data can be lost and the only real protection is to maintain backups. Having no backups is asking for trouble.

Data recovery is always hit or miss and cannot be relied on.


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

Funny I thought I read Windows 8 has its own retrieval system built in?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It may have but having more than 1 back up is the point being made


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

> Funny I thought I read Windows 8 has its own retrieval system built in?


Modern versions of Windows have the ability to retrieve previous versions of files. This is useful but it isn't a real backup. It works by making copies of files on the same partition of the same physical drive. If the drive fails or becomes corrupt you loose the original file and all of the copies. For that reason you need a real backup with copies stored on different physical media.

I suppose I have an advantage, being old enough to have used floppy disks for storage. Their unreliability was common knowledge and most people took precautions. But modern hard drives are sufficiently reliable that many people have never had a problem and don't even consider the possibility of failure.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Floppies what a PIA they could be there was always a joker who would move the little bit for write protection


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh, the good ole days of floppy disks lol.


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

Restore Backups with Windows 8 File History - For Dummies

Looks like by default it is turn off though.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Recuva might work for you Recuva - Undelete, Unerase, File and Disk Recovery - Free Download or this TestDisk
> if none of the suggested tools work then you may need to look at things like this What features does GetDataBack for NTFS by Runtime Software backup software offer?


Joe's suggestions are your best bet to recover lost files.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

joeten said:


> Floppies what a PIA they could be there was always a joker who would move the little bit for write protection


That was the 3½". The 5¼" needed a hunk of tape. And some people long for the good old days.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

HeHe I never had to utilise those


----------

